# GTO going to the races



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

How exciting - Pontiac is going to race GTO's

http://www.indystar.com/articles/7/192075-6847-188.html

The Rolex series appears at tracks all over the country. Make sure and show your support when the GTO racers come to your area.


----------

